# What to use to insulate a smoker?



## southensmoker (Sep 25, 2011)

Thinking of buliding a smoker and would like to have it insulated.  It will be a double walled.  Would should I use to insulate the space between the inside wall and the outside wall?  Thinking the space will be 1.5 in. 

Thanks

Southensmoker


----------



## southensmoker (Sep 25, 2011)

Duh, I did a search for it and found Kaowool.  Disregard unless you would like to add more info.

Thanks


----------



## mr500 (Sep 28, 2011)

Kaowool is the shytz...i have used that in that past at different jobs with the last one being in a foundry. This stuff is great!! wont burn even at 2900+ deg.  Stuff we used was about 2 in thick but im sure you can get it thinner.

Wont burn and a great insulator. Cant go wrong!!!

M


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 28, 2011)

Do a search under the build forum for BBQEngineer - he buit a double walled smoker he named The Iron Maiden and had some great play-by-play steps.


----------

